# 12 days of Xmas DAY 1 ............reveal



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Day 1 sponsors - you didn't think I was going to spoil the surprise and let you know the prizes ....

sponsored by TETROSYL and PRO DETAILERS and CLOBBERIZER and AMMONYC and POWERMAXED www.tetrosyl.com and www.pro-detailers.co.uk
and www.clobberizer.com and www.ammonyc.com


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't forget you can win on instagram this week - win a chipex Miracle Detailer and there will be a chance to win something next week and if we hit 500 subscribers on youtube we will be doing another giveaway


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Many thanks for sorting this


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Remember to keep November 30th in your diary everyone :thumb:


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

WHIZZER :driver: :buffer: :buffer: Top marks for a Brilliant teaser ,,,,:doublesho


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## lis5662 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## lewiswhite (Jan 11, 2019)

Awesome man, Thanks for awesome sites


----------

